# New Massoth digital uncoupler



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy, a lot of us have been waiting for this for a long time! Those who know how nice the old LGB switching locomotives work will really appreciate them. The manual and flyer is now online and it looks like a really simple plug in to any LGB onboard decoder or Massoth decoder, and for others just has to be hooked up to a function output. 

http://www.massoth.com/index.en.html

http://www.massoth.com/downloads/pr...2R1_EN.pdf

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's on MLS in 3 places too now...







TWICE in this forum alone!

Any luck on a knuckle coupler? 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, it's on MLS in 3 places too now... TWICE in this forum alone! 

almost as many as QSI titan threads eh? 

I would think it would be very easy to adapt that mechanism to knuckles, since it's just a push pull operation. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but the Titan threads all have different information in them and different topics. Bzzzt.. The next or so post down in this forum is an old thread revived just to show this is available... anyway, good for the hook and loop crowd. 

I wish that someone in Europe would embrace some knuckle coupler that is not the size of an elephant, then we might see something here we can use with Kadees, Aristo, USAT, AML. 

I wonder whatever happened to Kadee's effort? They were too hung up on a separate remote control included... drove the cost up, need the coupler just like this product. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, but the Titan threads all have different information in them and different topics. 

They might start with different information but they all end up the same--a crow's nest of confusion and frustration. Bzzzt. 

As far as Kadee goes, refer to Knut's thread in the public forum. 

Keith


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

I think this is very cool technology but I too am not a hook and loop guy. Maybe they can look into ways to adapt it to knuckles as they seem to be the most widely used couplers.
It just goes to show ya how far the hobby has come with stuff like this being introduced.I wonder if knut can read the online manual and give us a product review on this item.









Jethro


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I think MLS could use a forum specifically for new items. 

I wasn't sure where to post the info about the new Massoth uncoupler - 
The European forum wasn't right since there are many US type locos with hook & loop couplers, 
DCC wasn't right since that coupler can be used with any remote control system 
So I stuck it in "Public Forum" which isn't really the greatest place either for a new product like this. 


Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Jethro the manual is in English too. It will work with any decoder, you just need decoder +,-, and a signal from the function output you want to use. You should find it on the Massoth website but also a link here: 
http://www.gscalenews.com/ 

To adapt it to a knuckle should be straight forward since it is a linear action. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Jethro J. on 29 Aug 2012 11:06 AM I wonder if knut can read the online manual and give us a product review on this item.








Jethro

I wonder if Jethro can read and point us to a post where I did a product review on the QSI Titan.

In fact, where I did a "product review" on anything and posted it here on mls.
I asked you already once to stop making things up.

Knut


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 29 Aug 2012 11:11 AM 
Jethro the manual is in English too. It will work with any decoder, you just need decoder +,-, and a signal from the function output you want to use. You should find it on the Massoth website but also a link here: 
http://www.gscalenews.com/ 

To adapt it to a knuckle should be straight forward since it is a linear action. 

Keith 


I wonder if a Lionel or MTH coupler could used or adapted, could be a interesting project.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By krs on 29 Aug 2012 11:24 AM 
Posted By Jethro J. on 29 Aug 2012 11:06 AM I wonder if knut can read the online manual and give us a product review on this item.








Jethro

I wonder if Jethro can read and point us to a post where I did a product review on the QSI Titan.

In fact, where I did a "product review" on anything and posted it here on mls.
I asked you already once to stop making things up.

Knut

I once again look forward to your review in spite of not having the product. Should be interesting once again.








Most likely incorrect but could be amusing. Doing a good review is like buying a good sour krout, you just don't know
what it tastes like till you've tried it.

Jethro


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Jethro you seem to be confused. Knut has no posted any reviews of the Titan. I have, but then I've installed four of them and am working on one right now.

I kow that ESU's new large scale decoder, loksound xl 4.0, have four servo outputs. It seems to me someone could hook one of the servos to pull a kadee coupler open and then let it shut. I don't think any of the other brand of knuckles would be reliable enough


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, Jethro is quite confused. 
He even made commitments on behalf of QSI even though he is not authorized to do so - in fact it turns out he doesn't even work for QSI. 

Knut


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By krs on 29 Aug 2012 01:37 PM 
Yes, Jethro is quite confused. 
He even made commitments on behalf of QSI even though he is not authorized to do so - in fact it turns out he doesn't even work for QSI. 

Knut 
Once again you got caught sticking your foot in your mouth by saying i did work for QSI, This is your problem your always making up things that your comments can't back up you because you dont own them.
Your post as usual is incorrect and nonfactual at best because you dont own the products you talk about. I made comments on behalf of myself you started a whole THREAD because you thought i worked for someone I dont.
As usual you are incorrect. Once again to have factual info you need to own the product. Class dismissed.









Jethro


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By lownote on 29 Aug 2012 01:24 PM 
Jethro you seem to be confused. Knut has no posted any reviews of the Titan. I have, but then I've installed four of them and am working on one right now. I kow that ESU's new large scale decoder, loksound xl 4.0, have four servo outputs. It seems to me someone could hook one of the servos to pull a kadee coupler open and then let it shut. I don't think any of the other brand of knuckles would be reliable enough 
Not confused in any way shape or form. Facts are the facts.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Jethro J. on 29 Aug 2012 01:55 PM 

Once again you got caught sticking your foot in your mouth by saying i did work for QSI,

Jethro

I never said you work for QSI.

You are the one who posted here on mls as if you did.

Knut


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By krs on 29 Aug 2012 02:15 PM 
Posted By Jethro J. on 29 Aug 2012 01:55 PM 

Once again you got caught sticking your foot in your mouth by saying i did work for QSI,

Jethro

I never said you work for QSI.

You are the one who posted here on mls as if you did.

Knut
Yes you did you fibber.............







You started a whole thread because your info was called into question because you didnt own the product you were making comments on.....









Jethro


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

And you wonder why they call this website "Mighty Large Soap". I think you need to dial back your drip line there Jethro.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you guys take your "grudge match" offline and do this by private e-mail? Jeesh!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a direct link to the manual from the Massoth download center: 

http://www.massoth.com/dlbereich/datei.php?id=575 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 29 Aug 2012 02:39 PM 
Can you guys take your "grudge match" offline and do this by private e-mail? Jeesh!









It would be no fun that way - but you're right, this is getting monotonous and boring.
I'll pass in future.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jethro J. on 29 Aug 2012 02:19 PM 
Posted By krs on 29 Aug 2012 02:15 PM 
Posted By Jethro J. on 29 Aug 2012 01:55 PM 

Once again you got caught sticking your foot in your mouth by saying i did work for QSI,

Jethro

I never said you work for QSI.

You are the one who posted here on mls as if you did.

Knut
Yes you did you fibber.............







You started a whole thread because your info was called into question because you didnt own the product you were making comments on.....









Jethro

Knut, yes, you stated an entire thread, and used Jethro as an example.... come on...

You start up stuff like this, and wanted to know if Jethro worked for QSI because he made the statement "send it back and they will fix it"...

Do I need to give you the link?

You had no compunctions in derailing a thread where all I wanted to do is give some tips on how to use a new product...

Since there are now 3 threads on this uncoupler, sacrificing one does not seem so much... but yeah, 2 wrongs don't make a right, so I won't keep at it, but you really need to admit stuff when you actually start it.

I do agree, enough already... 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 29 Aug 2012 03:34 PM 
Knut, yes, you stated an entire thread, and used Jethro as an example.... come on...

You start up stuff like this, and wanted to know if Jethro worked for QSI because he made the statement "send it back and they will fix it"...

Greg



Greg, I *asked* if Jethro worked for QSI, I never *said* he did work for QSI as Jehro claims.

And the only reason I *asked* and started that thread you refer to was because Jethro was coming across as if he did work for QSI with a very definitive statement that QSI will fix a decoder that a user damaged by plugging it into a mis-wired Aristo socket.

Knut


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 29 Aug 2012 10:51 AM 

....I wish that someone in Europe would embrace some knuckle coupler that is not the size of an elephant, ....
Greg 

How about a Hook and Loop that is half the size of a knuckle coupler and allows you to tighter couple the cars


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Axel: nope, still does not look like the American prototype... 

Knut, he was NOT coming across as if he worked for QSI, and that is my big beef with you here, his simple statement has been made by many people about many manufacturers in MLS... where were you when someone said that Aristo would fix such and such or USAT would fix such and such, or Accucraft would fix such and such? You did not jump on those people or manufacturers. 

Yeah, you ARE trying to get out of it... you just wanted to pick on QSI or Jethro or both... you are NOT getting me to ever agree to what you are saying here about this "very definitive statement" being a reasonable cause to create a that thread. You just gotta man up and quit trying to maintain an indefensible position. 

Greg 

By the way, most manufacturers stand behind their products, and I've had that experience with QSI (before I started helping testing), Aristo, USAT, AML, NCE, etc.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 30 Aug 2012 04:41 PM 

Knut, he was NOT coming across as if he worked for QSI, and that is my big beef with you here, his simple statement has been made by many people about many manufacturers in MLS... where were you when someone said that Aristo would fix such and such or USAT would fix such and such, or Accucraft would fix such and such? You did not jump on those people or manufacturers. 

Yeah, you ARE trying to get out of it... you just wanted to pick on QSI or Jethro or both... you are NOT getting me to ever agree to what you are saying here about this "very definitive statement" being a reasonable cause to create a that thread. You just gotta man up and quit trying to maintain an indefensible position. 

Greg 

By the way, most manufacturers stand behind their products, and I've had that experience with QSI (before I started helping testing), Aristo, USAT, AML, NCE, etc. 

Well Greg,

First of all - I don't read every post on mls; I probably only read 20% of them and then only when I get an email notification which I found doesn't always happen.
Other post like that are written as suggestions and recommendations what one could do.
Even you keep using the word "would" in your examples rather than "will".
Why would I want to pick on QSI? That doesn't make any sense.
And I already explained earlier that my suggestion that people who have a commercial interest identify themselves has nothing to do with Jethro, his post just reminded me of this issue that comes up on mls every one in a while.
If it was clear what a posters relationship is to a company, or if there is none, it would place the post in the right light.

I'm not asking you to agree with me, in fact we seem to disagree on a lot of things lately. even technical items.
I was just getting a little bit fed up with Jethro constantly claiming I said things which I didn't and wrote reviews which I didn't either.

And I'm not suggesting manufacturers don't stand behind their products, any reputable manufacturer does, but not if you damage the product by mis-wiring it.
When you accidentally blew the microprocessor by applying 18 volts to it rather than the 5 volts it was designed for, did you expect to get that fixed or replaced by the manufacturer?


Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You state: "Why would I want to pick on QSI?" I really don't care about your motivation. I do care that you want to deny it. 

You just started a thread questioning the use of PWM on a smoke heater. Just right after I talk about how to control the smoke unit "voltage" with PWM. 

Knut, the "coincidences" are too frequent to be coincidences. The trivial things that are blown up into where someone is employed is too much to be a coincidence also. 

The timing really sucks if someone believes it's coincidence... 

BTW, neither I nor QSI Solutions expect QSI Industries to replace the unit I damaged, and it won't be presented to them for replacement. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

so I won't keep at it, but you really need to admit stuff when you actually start it. 

I do agree, enough already... 

So Greg, when are you going to take your own advice and give up with this witch hunt that makes no sense at all to the rest of us? If someone derails one of your threads you go sideways, yet over and over again you do it to others. This was about the new Massoth uncoupler, so please take the QSI issues elsewhere. I can understand your hypersensitivity when it comes to the whole QSI Titan fiasco, since you were involved with the testing, and the way you keep badgering Knut just reinforces that. So please...can we get back to the uncoupler?? 

Thanks 
Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't look at me, re-read this thread.. first mention of QSI was from your buddy Knut: very early in the thread. There is your derailment. Post #9 on the first page.

29 Aug 2012 11:24 AM QuoteQuote ReplyReply AlertAlert 

Posted By Jethro J. on 29 Aug 2012 11:06 AM I wonder if knut can read the online manual and give us a product review on this item. 

Jethro 


I wonder if Jethro can read and point us to a post where I did a product review on the QSI Titan. 

In fact, where I did a "product review" on anything and posted it here on mls. 
I asked you already once to stop making things up. 

Knut


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 31 Aug 2012 09:39 AM 
so I won't keep at it, but you really need to admit stuff when you actually start it. 

I do agree, enough already... 

So Greg, when are you going to take your own advice and give up with this witch hunt that makes no sense at all to the rest of us? If someone derails one of your threads you go sideways, yet over and over again you do it to others. This was about the new Massoth uncoupler, so please take the QSI issues elsewhere. I can understand your hypersensitivity when it comes to the whole QSI Titan fiasco, since you were involved with the testing, and the way you keep badgering Knut just reinforces that. So please...can we get back to the uncoupler?? 

Thanks 
Keith 
Actually Keith,
Knut has gotten caught sticking his foot in his mouth more than just on this thread, Whats funny is you would think "Someone like him" could pick a fight that he could win.All talk no facts...As usual.
Im thinking next he trys to pick on someone he should think about the Ramifications of his incorrect assumptions....... Not likely but we do have hope.







Misinformation is bad for the hobby
and the persons credibility. Owning is verifying.

Jethro


----------

